# Severed Limb Costume Contest Trophies!



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

This year me and my boyfriend will be throwing our 5th annual Halloween party (well, 5th for me – 2nd for us throwing it together). We’ve really been trying to cheap it up so we don’t end up spending a lot of money, but we still want to add some awesome things to the party. Last year we had a costume contest, and the prizes were just store-bought ribbons. This year, I wanted something a bit cooler than that.

While shopping in Dollar Tree for awesome cheap party supplies, I spotted some fake severed hands and feet. I immediately thought of how cool it would be to paint them gold and use them as trophies for our costume contest. When I mentioned the idea to Jon, he threw in the idea of having a black base and, ta-da! Our idea for costume contest trophies was born!

From this:









To this:









They’re quite elegant, if I do say so myself 

You can find a how-to on my blog (link in signature), but they're pretty easy, so you could probably figure out how to make them without my help!

Total cost was about $13-14 for four trophies. Much better than paying $5-6 per trophy at a party supply store!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Hahahaha!!!! I love it!! Very clever.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

good idea. They will make nifty little trophies without breaking the bank.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

They turned out great. I might "borrow" the idea. I thought about doing the barbie ones I've seen but they look a bit complicated. Are you going to put little plaques on the bottom saying "best costume" etc?


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Halloween Princess said:


> Are you going to put little plaques on the bottom saying "best costume" etc?


I've thought about getting a plaque made for the "Best Costume" foot. But I know for the hands, I'm making little identification tags that say what costume category they're for and also who the hand "belongs" to (the winner).


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

I think they turned out great! You could always put a "toe tag" plaque on the foot one.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

That is really cool. May use that one myself too someday.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

When I first saw what your supplies were I was like hmm I don't think those will look very good probably pretty cheesy (tho that's good sometimes), but I LOVE them with the gold spray paint and the black base omg they are great I am thinking that's the way to go with mine this year.  Excellent job and great idea!!!!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Those are excellent! Very creative. I wish I was having a costume contest so I could use that idea.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Very nicely done! Great idea!

MsM


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I like them as well


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Fabulous!! Great work.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! I'm really excited for my party. I think my guests are really going to like them


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

V_gan

What did you use to attach the body parts to the base?


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

V_gan,

After posting my question -- I noticed you had a blog and found the instructions. I'm off to the Dollar Tree to search for my limbs.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

That is really a cool! 

I think my Dollar Tree had them last time I went. I may have to grab some and copy your idea. Thanks!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I just want to say <3 <3 <3 I have my hands and my foot spray painted gold and am working on the bases now I am spray painting them but it seems to be taking a while. What type of glue did you use to hold yours. I have a smaller base for the foot and am not sure if I will like that or not. I noticed you were going to do the toetag type of idea with cardstock for placement for the fingers how do you think you might attach it to the foot?


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Gothikren said:


> I just want to say <3 <3 <3 I have my hands and my foot spray painted gold and am working on the bases now I am spray painting them but it seems to be taking a while. What type of glue did you use to hold yours. I have a smaller base for the foot and am not sure if I will like that or not. I noticed you were going to do the toetag type of idea with cardstock for placement for the fingers how do you think you might attach it to the foot?


I used a glue called E-6000, because my boyfriend said it was the best. I got it at Michael's. It worked really well!

I was considering getting a small bronze plaque made at a trophy shop to attach to the base of the foot. I've priced it both online and at the shop, and it would be about $4-5.

For a toetag on the foot, I would probably get a needle and stick the string I was using through the toe before I glued it onto the base. Then you could tie the tag on after everything's dry.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh great idea. Make sure to post pictures after u get them finished up I'd love to see them. If I can ever find my camera I'll post some pictures of mine up as well.


----------



## zoe (Sep 23, 2009)

These are awesome! Mind if I borrow?


----------



## Hazbabu (Sep 1, 2006)

Love them.!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

They're brilliant like the Halloween version of the Oscars trophy


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

those are SO cool! I might also have to borrow this idea from you


----------

